# Canada's TPF Meet up



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, finally I think I have done my best editing, it was not easy as the lighting was so dim after 9 am.  It was great to meet such knowledgeable fellows, And I am so impressed with the shots I have seen from Airic and Canoncan so far, nice work guys!  Hope Chiller gets his up soon!!

What a great spot these fellows invited me to see, amazing friendly creatures!  Even the heron wasn't too timid!  

It's a wonderful place, and I am sure I will return there very soon!!

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone again, ... here is what I came up with >>

1 .. First a few mug shots!!

Canoncan






2
Chiller





3
Airic





4 ..  Then the Lesser Yellow Legs






5





6 ... then, of course, the Highly Anticipated Heron shots...





7





8 and now, off to the woods!!





9





10





11





12 ... and some fungus.. on my return visit after coffee





thanks for looking!!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice Raymond! That heron shot in #7 is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Knopka (Nov 5, 2005)

Fantastic :hail:! You guys all did a wonderful job! So cool to take a look at the same place from different perspectives. 
#s 6, 7, 9, & 11 are my faves. And, hey, good to see the guys up & close ! Nice to meetcha all (Well, it feels like I met you ).


----------



## icondigital (Nov 5, 2005)

some really impressive photography raymond! :thumbup: :hail:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 5, 2005)

man raymond, these are killer...........you captured both nature and humans perfectly...  (you da man!!)  very cool shots!!


----------



## Wally (Nov 5, 2005)

very nice, I am not that far away down in Erie, PA (only 4 hours to Toronto from here) I will have to join you all next time


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Raymond, you did very well and got some very impressive captures. What a great day and I'm sure gald Daisy and you had a great time. 

Wally you would be more then welcome on any meet up we have. As well, maybe someday we can head down your way for some fun.

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Nov 5, 2005)

Cool shots Raymond...Man.. you got that Blue Heron.  Well done.   I saw you jumping that fence, and had a feeling you were going to capture this.  
  Great to meet you and Daisy.   What an excellent time.  Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## errant_star (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep that Heron shot is phenomenal!!

Great captures Raymond! :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah. Great, these are worth getting up extra early for to finally find them .
You did take people pics. I like that.
And you are the only one who actually managed to capture the heron! Congrats on that.
How lovely to see all your photos. 
What an awesome meeting this must have been.
Again: wish I could have been there!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

awesome shots raymond! give me enough notice and i'll be there for one of those 
looks awesome fun shooting together  and you've got some wonderful shots out of it!
nicely done.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are all amazing shots.  I like the chickadee shots, you were able to get quite close.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 6, 2005)

Great work! Glad you guys could get together and do a little shoot'en. It's always neet to meet someone you have spent so much time with on line. I would like to do the same kind of thing in our area, looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## JEFFB (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice shots, those heron shots are great. Thanks for sharing. Nice shot with the chickadee in the hand too, apparently those shots are worth two shots of chickadees in trees.  

JB


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone!  Daisy and I had a blast, and I will neverforget the look on her face when that first black cap chickedee landed on her hand, she was so thrilled!... and her standing there in the so quiet forest, with 4 "BIG" Canadian photogs and their great cams and lenses pointing at her!! I am sure she was overwhelmed!  It really was an amazing scene.  

Thanks so much guys for taking the time and effort to be there in Whitby., It truely was a great honor to meet you all.

Wally., when we meet again in Niagara area (my house) please join us.. I am only about 2 1/2 hours from Erie.. been there on Peach St. many times!

Mansi and LaFoto !!! If you ever come to Canada, we will arrange a meet just to honor you, on your time and schedule!   You are welcome to stay in my home with us, we have lots of room here., just fly into Toronto, and stay as long as you like.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Mansi and LaFoto !!! If you ever come to Canada, we will arrange a meet just to honor you, on your time and schedule! You are welcome to stay in my home with us, we have lots of room here., just fly into Toronto, and stay as long as you like.


 
Thanks for the wonderful invitation, Raymond 
Mansi: let's start planning


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2005)

For sure, I will be there to greet you girls with a big :hugs: 

I think all of us that met yesterday would be more then happy to show any TPFers around when they visit Southern Ontario.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> For sure, I will be there to greet you girls with a big :hugs:
> 
> I think all of us that met yesterday would be more then happy to show any TPFers around when they visit Southern Ontario.



For sure!! and Niagara Falls is only 20 minutes frome here.. AND i will lend you my Cam LaFoto, if we can get close to a redtail hawk again!

Maybe JonMikal will join us too!  And let's get Vonnagy up here!!

o ya... pleaassseee bring Mentos!


----------



## Canoncan (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done on the Heron Raymond the flight shot is beautiful. Nice day was had all round and I am glad there were lots of photo ops. Next time the more the merrier.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds like we Europeans need to find out about cheap flights to Toronto... and have Mansi find herself one of those, too... 
But Raymond, you better not give me your camera, I'd probably ruin the only good photo of the redtail hawk. That would be so me! :roll:


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2005)

Worth the wait, Raymond! Wonderful shots. So glad you were able to capture the blue heron, he is gorgeous.

The closeup shot of the little bird in Daisy's hand is awesome. :thumbup: 

Great job, everyone!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Mansi and LaFoto !!! If you ever come to Canada, we will arrange a meet just to honor you, on your time and schedule! You are welcome to stay in my home with us, we have lots of room here., just fly into Toronto, and stay as long as you like.


 yay sounds wonderful Raymond... ofcourse corinna we shall plan 
*BUT *first i'm saving for my mammoth 2-3 month photography trip starting south of india ending up north.. so if anyone wants to join anypart of that youre most welcome  a year's notice or maybe longer...  
as far as canada or the states is concerned.. not before another 2 years :mrgreen: 
need to upgrade cams, earn some money buy some lenses and bla bla :greenpbl: but i will be there for sure within the next 3 :lmao: 

thanks eric  :hugs:



> For sure!! and Niagara Falls is only 20 minutes frome here..


 i've seen it from the american side.. but i hear that the canadian side is anyday _more_ gorgeous.. that true? 
well someday...:mrgreen:


----------



## JonK (Nov 6, 2005)

Whhhooooweee! beautiful shots raymond...even the first three of Larry, Curly and Moe   

Those heron shots rock Raymond! :thumbup: Looks like you had an awesome shoot.

Corinna and Mansi.....you come to Canada....you better call.  I want in on that shoot. :cheers:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Whhhooooweee! beautiful shots raymond...even the first three of Larry, Curly and Moe
> 
> Those heron shots rock Raymond! :thumbup: Looks like you had an awesome shoot.
> 
> Corinna and Mansi.....you come to Canada....you better call.  I want in on that shoot. :cheers:



Hope you join us for a meet up some day Jon, would be cool!  My friend from Winepeg came down this past summer, flew into Hamilton, return trip was around 450.00.. hope you can make it!


----------



## JonK (Nov 6, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Hope you join us for a meet up some day Jon, would be cool!  My friend from Winepeg came down this past summer, flew into Hamilton, return trip was around 450.00.. hope you can make it!


I would truly love to raymond....been waaaaaaay too long since I was out east...definitley keepin it in mind. cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 6, 2005)

ahhhh, the best of the best meet-up and come back with awesome shots no doubt!
great captures Raymond...looks like you guys had a nice day. daisy sure had to put up with a lot, eh?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for your comments everyone! The falls looks great from anywhere Mansi, I didn't know you were near us here ?? When was that?  Hope you visit us again, and I hope we plan a date sometime next year mabye for a all world TPF meet up here!!  Polish Sausage and Hotdogs on the Q for everyone!  Maybe LaFoto could show daisy how to prepare some fine German dish?? wow, it would be too cool!


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 6, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Sounds like we Europeans need to find out about cheap flights to Toronto... and have Mansi find herself one of those, too...
> But Raymond, you better not give me your camera, I'd probably ruin the only good photo of the redtail hawk. That would be so me! :roll:




Did you check Ryanair?? Last time... I mean... during the London meet-up... it was prettey cheap  and after all... Toronto is not so far away... it's still on Earth


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

It would be such a pleasure to have you all visit, I know Daisy would love to meet you Mentos~~!! Please come here as soon as you can! We will be sure to pay a return visit some day when the Baby is older... and We would love to have some help changing Marias Diapers!!!


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 6, 2005)

great shots man, looks like a blast!

wait...so those people are actually _real?_ :shock: 

now chiller's hair...wow. awesome.


----------



## tempra (Nov 7, 2005)

Great series of shots from everyone, looks like a great time was had by all.

Just having a quick look, and there's a Ryanair sort of company that flies to Canada 

http://www.flyzoom.com/index.cfm

Never say never!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2005)

:hug::  TONY! :hugs: 

Now I agree: never say never :mrgreen: !


----------



## M @ k o (Nov 7, 2005)

One of the best Heron shots I've ever seen. All of these are great photos Raymond, thx for sharing them. Looks like you all had a great meeting.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Again everyone!  

And yeah Chris, so far as I know we are real!! 

Please book your flights Tempra!! 

(which one mako??)


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 7, 2005)

i think you got me confused with littleman.


----------

